# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  SmartVest, smart clothing garment, Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Our “SmartVest” tracks health data so you can live better

Published on Jul 20, 2017




> Can new tech have a real, positive impact on our health? We’re betting on it with this medical-grade wearable concept straight from our labs.

----------

